# Duh! Late HDTivo rebate and lazy CSR



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

My $100 HDTivo rebate is overdue, so I used DirecTVs website to send an email to their customer service.

48 hours later they reply: "I'm sorry but your email did not provide enough information for us to be able to answer your question. Please write us back and let us know if you have already submitted your completed rebate form. "

Duh. That's just bad service. Instead of bothering to look for the rebate info, they throw it back into my court.

OF COURSE I submitted the rebate form. So how about doing your job now and providing some "service" to this "customer" by looking up the freaking status?

What a bunch of bozos. Witness the numerous posts here indicating DirecTV screwed up their rebate. They "never received" some submissions. Several people have called and received a credit in lieu of the rebate. Lots of screwups in our small sample. But others receive theirs promptly. 

What sort of system are they using over there? The most charitable excuse would be rampant incompetence.


----------



## leftcoastdave (Sep 4, 2003)

I suspect it is more a problem of too many customers and too few trained CSR's. The folks at customer retention (800-924-9081) are a bit more responsive than the average CSR.

I sent my rebate request in more than 10 weeks ago and when I called to check the status, there was no record of them ever having received it. Initially the CSR suggested I resubmit it, but I convinced them that once was enough and they agreed to issue an instant credit of $100 instead.

When I next inquired as to when I might expect the free D10 receiver they offered me in August, they again showed no record of my telephone order which was placed on September 28. The CSR re entered the order and told me to expect the interactive receiver in 2 to 5 business days.

In the course of the conversation I am pretty sure the retention guy I spoke with implied they had been having some system problems and it looks like they clobbered a whole bunch of customer records at some time in the past two months.

My experience with D* is that with persistence and patience, I always find someone to give me what I am seeking. While it is fair game to get irritated, I don't think it is appropriate to take out our frustration on a CSR who is probably unfamiliar with our unique set of circumstances.

Dave


----------



## dj4monie (Sep 19, 2003)

Our rebate is way overdue as well.

It was prolly caught in that snafu you spoke off.

Updated when I find out more info...


----------



## sjberra (May 16, 2005)

dj4monie said:


> Our rebate is way overdue as well.
> 
> It was prolly caught in that snafu you spoke off.
> 
> Updated when I find out more info...


Really glad to see I am not the only one that this has occurred with. Mailed mine back on 09/13 and have not seen nor heard anything on it. When I called in I was told to wait the full 8 weeks before calling back in, well tried that and was told they will call me back on the rebate. That was friday 11/11 early AM and no call back.


----------



## PMKMDJ (Nov 5, 2005)

I emailed Friday regarding the status of my HDTIVO rebate and they responded that they never got the form. I called in on Saturday night and I received an instant $100 credit to my account. It's a little disheartening that they seem to never have received these rebate forms...hmmm.


----------



## beelzabuck (Aug 19, 2005)

My rebate also never came and I sent August 26. I called today and got a csr who agreed to just issue me a 100 dollar credit to my account. I tried to get another hd tivo at the same time, but couldn't do it.


----------



## SkersR1 (Jan 2, 2005)

I also sent my rebate froms in about 8-10 weeks ago. I called Friday to check up on it and the CSR said they had some technical issues and expect my check in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## ciucca (Jun 29, 2004)

SkersR1 said:


> I also sent my rebate froms in about 8-10 weeks ago. I called Friday to check up on it and the CSR said they had some technical issues and expect my check in 2-3 weeks.


After reading this post I called the regular CSR and asked about my 9 week over due rebate. The Rep basically told me the "check is in the mail". Now what are the other 2 great lies?


----------



## cpemberton (Nov 16, 2003)

I also did not received my rebate and when I inquired by email, was todl that DirecTV never received it. So I called and explained that I had sent it by priority mail delivery confirmation which means that I knew it was delivered to the address. The first CSR I talked to wanted me to resubmit the rebate and wouldn't try to fix this any other way. I called back and the second CSR requested the delivery confirmation number and once she checked and saw that the rebate showed as delivered on the USPS website, she offered to issue a $100 credit to my DirecTV account.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

So are they crooks are just completely incompetent?


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

On hold with the rebate dept. right now. Rebate submitted on 08/25/05 with no $100 check yet. They don't even show me purchasing the HD Tivo! I told her I'm looking at your bill right now with it on there. Hense this is why I'm on hold.........


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

They want me to send it in again for a THIRD time! Argggghhh! On hold for a supervisor.


----------



## GadgetJunkies (Sep 8, 2002)

$100 instant credit issued. Ironically, I'm home today waiting on a DTV service tech to come out and look at the HD DVR for the audio/video sinc problems I've been having.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

I still haven't received my $100 rebate...everytime I call, they just tell me they never got the form and want me to mail it AGAIN and AGAIN...anyone else still getting this nonsense??


----------



## 1999cobra (Nov 10, 2005)

I sent it back return reciept requested so at least I will have a signiture in case I have to pursue this ... (for all the good that will do)


----------



## 1999cobra (Nov 10, 2005)

My experience with D* is that with persistence and patience said:


> Well it's always been my experience - hence a coined phrase "You pay peanuts-You get Monkeys"
> 
> And that - in a NUTSHELL (pun intended) says it all!!! LOL...  :up:


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

Yeah, well I saked to speak to a supervisor, and then just applied a $100 credit to my account. FINALLY. It's really a scam that they make people jump through hoops to get rebates that are 100% owed to them. In general, rebates are a coin flip depending on the retailer...


----------



## jrredho (Jul 27, 2005)

inaka said:


> Yeah, well I saked to speak to a supervisor, and then just
> applied a $100 credit to my account. FINALLY. It's really a scam that they
> make people jump through hoops to get rebates that are 100% owed to them.
> In general, rebates are a coin flip depending on the retailer...


I agree with all of this. I, too, had been put through the mill regarding
receipt of my rebate.

Only after I found this thread via a forum search, and realized that there
was a bit of a pattern, did I call back the customer retention
representative and ask to get an instant credit for the rebate amount. It
was given on the spot.

cheers,
john


----------



## keefer37 (Oct 2, 2001)

This thread reminded me we have not seen our $100 either. I called and after extended periods of wait time, they came back and could not find any record of receiving my rebate. 

But they transferred me and are setting my account with a $100 credit. If I receive a check and cash it, they'll reverse the charge. I just called through the 800 number on that DirecTV card we got in the mail a few weeks back. Didn't actually go through retention or anything.


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

Looks like I'll need to talk to the "right" person--foolish me took the CSR's word that my rebate concern will be forwarded to the billing department for "further research"...  

Like others in the this thread, I was told the same thing--"our system does not show that we received your rebate"...and this is more than two months after I mailed mine in...go figure.  

However--in all fairness to the CSR, she did acknowledged that there have been issues with processing rebates during the past month or two. Now whether that was just a line she fed me just to keep me from blowing my top over this rebate fiasco, I dunno...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Guess I know what I must do now. It's been over 9 weeks...argh.


----------



## gfoulks (Apr 14, 2003)

I to never received my rebate. I emailed and they said they never received it and they want me to resend. I replied that I absolutely will not because I've already done what was asked of me... It's their turn to hold up to their end of the deal. I demanded that they send my check. I'm waiting for a reply... Next I'll be calling retention and then the States Attorney's Office!


----------



## stflush (May 22, 2001)

Same thing here. Was told they never received it as well, and also got the $100 credit to my account. Very shady D*. :down:


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I got the resend email today. Said no way, it's been 9 weeks. Told them apply it or else. And don't tell me to call in and resolve it. It can be resolved simply by giving me what I'm due, and that they have records showing I've been a TCP sub for years and have the active HD receiver and they aren't treating me very well. So we shall see what they say.


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

I sent mine in on 10/17/2005 and still nothing. I guess its time to call.


----------



## shadowbozo (Nov 14, 2005)

Took your advice on this and called back again for the 3rd time on my two rebates. One for a non HD DVR where my wife wanted a larger disk and it only cost $99 with a $100 rebate. The second was for the HD-Tivo deal I read here. I mailed both rebates into DTV in early September. I have been a DTV customer since 97 so when I call they always thank me for being such a good customer. The first CSR I talked with couldn't do anything for me so I asked for customer retention. The woman I talked to there was very pleasant. I told her what had happened and asked why I hadn't gotten my rebate checks yet? She put me on hold and said please wait up to 5 minutes while I check on something. When she came back on after around 5 minutes she said that they could only honor 1 of the $100 rebates. I mentioned to her that when I ordered the HD-Tivo the CSR at the time said I could get that $100 as well. She then quesitoned me on the dates of when I purchased both units and that she needed to find a way to give me both rebates. I went on to tell her that I got the HD-Tivo unit to keep me from switching to Comcast and if they didn't honor it I would have 200 reasons to switch immediately. I wouldn't do this because Comcast doesn't have the Sunday Ticket for the NFL. She put me on hold again for another 4-5 minutes then came on and informed me that I now had a $200 credit on my account and that she was sorry for all the inconvenience it caused me.

When you call them and get customer retention be firm but polite. Don't give in when they try to short change you for anything. I was tempted to hit them up after my HD-DVR died earlier this month.

I did get some good news. The CSR stated that when the MPEG4 HD-DVR units are shipping they would be a no cost upgrade. I won't want to do another rebate with these folks but to get the new HD locals for my area. She said they should be availalbe late Q2 next year.

Thank you everyone here for all the good advice on how to handle this situation.

Cheers


----------



## ddruker (May 17, 2004)

same here - no news on rebate for two months, called CSR and $100 credit...


----------



## Robdec (Oct 3, 2002)

I just received my reply from customer support via E-mail telling to to resubmit it to them. I told them no and to come up with a better resolution then me having to resubmit it. I shouldnt have to resubmit it and wait another 6 - 8 weeks . Lets see what they come back with.


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

I called customer retention today and was told they haven't received my rebate forms either. 

I gave him the USPS Priority Mail tracking number showing T. Roger signed for it at D* on 14 Sept. After he looked that up on the USPS website he put me on hold. 

When he came back he told me that they hadn't received my rebate forms and there was nothing he could do over the phone and that they weren't allowed to issue credits from there. I asked to speak to a supervisor and was put on hold again. 

While I was on hold I filled out the mail theft form under the Postal Inspectors link on the USPS website. 

When he came back he said there was no supervisor that could speak to me, but I should send my rebate forms again. I politely told him I wasn't going to mail anything in again since someone must be stealing mail at the facility in Mira Loma, CA and that I would leave it up to the postal inspectors to see who got my forms. He then issued me a credit without skipping a beat "since I had obvious proof that we received your rebate eleven weeks ago". 

Incredible.


----------



## cpemberton (Nov 16, 2003)

So what's going on here; incompetent mail handlers at DirecTV headquarters or are they trying to bilk us out of the $100 rebate?


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

I doubt we'll ever know for sure. The USPS only investigates after a pattern of complaints has been established. I think D* counts on a certain number of folks forgetting about their rebate after two months and doing nothing. I know I did until I was reading the forums today.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

cpemberton said:


> So what's going on here; incompetent mail handlers at DirecTV headquarters or are they trying to bilk us out of the $100 rebate?


The latter, no doubt.

I mean, it's virtually impossible that ALL of us are getting the form simply "not received" by DTV. You know they have some excel spreadsheet talling up the actual numbers of people who submit rebates on time. Then, the actual number who qualify and fill out the rebate forms completely, (even lower percentage.) Then they could just make it a policy of making people jump through hoops in order to get what was actually their own money, while the spreadsheet will kick out yet another percentage of people who won't even notice. It's a real shame, and for any other rebate to DTV, I'm going to use delivery confirmation.

It's almost like that movie adapted from the John Grisham book, The Rainmaker. Policy number one: deny all claims. :down:


----------



## captenblack (Aug 6, 2004)

No rebate here either.

I mailed it in at the end of August, never got it. I called retention 4 weeks ago and they said to resubmit, which I did. Still nothing. Will probably call again this week or next. Now that I'm reading others are having problems with this, I'm not happy about Directv's shenanigans.

I'm on edge with DirecTV as it is, and have been thinking about cancelling even though I'm under contract.


----------



## AccidenT (Oct 25, 2004)

After 9 weeks and no check, I called customer retention. The CSR said their records indicated that they never even received it. She then gave me the option of re-submitting or having a credit applied to the account. Guess which one I chose.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

AccidenT said:


> After 9 weeks and no check, I called customer retention. The CSR said their records indicated that they never even received it. She then gave me the option of re-submitting or having a credit applied to the account. Guess which one I chose.


What an idiotic choice you were given. WHO wouldn't want the immediate credit? I guess only if you wanted a check cut to have the $ to spend but it all comes out in the wash.

I'm still awaiting a reply to my email from them.


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

It's hard to beleive the amount of 'lost/stolen' mail that doesn't seem to make it to the DirecTV rebate center. I used the link below to report the mail as stolen (and if it wasn't stolen then it's clearly fraud on DirecTV's part):

https://www.usps.com/postalinspectors/mailthft/default.htm

After my CSR looked up the tracking info and then still told me they didn't get it I was more than happy to let them deal with the postal inspectors and/or FBI.


----------



## gfoulks (Apr 14, 2003)

I just submitted a Postal Report as well. I refuse to jump thru anymore hoops for something that is due to me! Let them work with the Postal Inspectors.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Received my rebate today, form mailed in just a couple of weeks ago. I was impressed. Especially when the DirecTV CSR I ordered the HR10 from told me that I wasn't eligible for it due to the "special price concession". Hah...


----------



## newred5 (Oct 8, 2005)

after 2 calls to "lazy"CSR's , I called retention and after I explianed to retention that I submitted the paper work more than 8 weeks ago and the the CSR'd told me I needed to resubmit all the paper work, retention gladly credited my account the 100.00.....
If you are waiting for your rebate , don't waste your time calling a Csr, just call retention...


----------



## gfoulks (Apr 14, 2003)

The problem with the credit is that you have to keep an eye on it. D* has been known to wipe credits off your account after billing cycles. This is why I want the check!


----------



## tulip088 (Oct 16, 2001)

I sent mine in on Sept 20 - called today and the CSR said she didn't see anything in their records about the rebate. Supposedly the inquiry is being forwarded to finance and I will get a call back. 
We'll see...

thing is, a couple of weeks ago, I received a letter congratulating me on my new DirecTV DVR and giving me a handy dandy laminated channel guide. I don't have any use for that- I want my 100 bucks.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Yea they know we got the HD via the shiny piece of cardboard and also our bills..but wont give us credits we are entitled to.


----------



## captenblack (Aug 6, 2004)

I called retention and got the credit. I told her I sent the rebate in 3 times and I did call retention about it a month ago but still never got anything. I then politely asked if she could just credit the account.

The customer service rep said "I've never heard of somebody not getting their rebate, this is very strange!... I do apologize..." Ha!


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 18, 2005)

leftcoastdave said:


> I suspect it is more a problem of too many customers and too few trained CSR's. The folks at customer retention (800-924-9081) are a bit more responsive than the average CSR.


I dialed the number and all I get is a message saying, "We're sorry, you have dialed a number that cannot be reached from your calling area". Huh? Is there another number? Thanks!


----------



## tme (Jul 12, 2005)

captenblack said:


> I called retention and got the credit. I told her I sent the rebate in 3 times and I did call retention about it a month ago but still never got anything. I then politely asked if she could just credit the account.
> 
> The customer service rep said "I've never heard of somebody not getting their rebate, this is very strange!... I do apologize..." Ha!


I sent my rebate in September. Then received a letter saying I was ineligible due to a service interruption. Of course, I never had any interruption on my account. I called a month ago, and they confirmed that. The rep then said that there was a 'glitch' in the system and I should just see the rebate appear on my statement.

Since I didn't notice anything for a month, I called retention yesterday. The lady said that I am one of 1500 customers who should have received the rebate but did not. She said another dept is issuing the rebates by validating each customer account one by one... she said to just wait for it...


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

I finally got around to calling retention yesterday and after explaining to the nice lady that I had already called customer service two weeks ago and hadn't gotten any kind of response since then, she did not hesitate to credit me the $100 to my account.

And maybe it was just sheer coincidence...but when I got home later that day, I found in the mail an envelope from D* containing the almost-same HD/DVR rebate form. "Almost", in that it's the rebate for HD and/or DVR equipment purchased and activated since October...which of course wouldn't do me any good since I bought and activated my HD Tivo back in August. Apparently, after I complained about not receiving my rebate check, someone over in billing felt that perhaps my original rebate indeed got lost and figured that, by mailing me another rebate form to fill out, I'd send that in so that I could get my rebate check. I mean, I can't imagine D* mailing a rebate form just for the heck of it...no?


----------



## jeffloby (Nov 27, 2005)

Mailed mine on November 5th, received it yesterday


----------



## german72 (May 16, 2005)

Mailed mine 2 months ago.

Called back to enquire on Nov. 1 and was told that it would be escalated.

Called this morning to tell them I had not received the check yet and was given a $100.00 instant credit to my account.


----------



## tellis100 (Mar 17, 2005)

Same here, been 8 weeks, called today to inquire. DTV rep said we've not received it yet. I told them they did receive it according to the USPS tracking number. Asked to speak with customer retention. They applied $100 credit to my account.

Definetly a scam. They try to frustrate us into giving up.


----------



## vacationman (Nov 5, 2003)

Sent my form/statement in in September, no rebate, so I called cust service and was told I would need to resubmit. Asked for the CSR's supervisor and was told she was busy and that they would call me back. I asked for another supervisor and was put on hold. 25 minutes later, I hung up and called again. Explained my time on hold and this CSR apologized and gave me 6 months of HD programming credit, then put me on hold for another supervisor. 20 minutes later I hung up and finally called the retention number listed hereabout. Retention answered immediately and promptly gave me a $100 credit in lieu of the rebate. 

I really think they messed up on rebates and I hope it was just their usualy malfeasence rather than on purpose.


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

vacationman said:


> I really think they messed up on rebates and I hope it was just their usualy malfeasence rather than on purpose.


Honestly, I don't see how it's possible to just not have received so many of these rebate forms by mail, especially when some were asked to resend them. It's gotta be a scam.


----------



## kayson712 (Apr 15, 2003)

stevel said:


> Received my rebate today, form mailed in just a couple of weeks ago. I was impressed. Especially when the DirecTV CSR I ordered the HR10 from told me that I wasn't eligible for it due to the "special price concession". Hah...


Steve - Did you use the rebate form off the D* website or the one they mailed you. I ordered the HR10-250 thru retention on 11/12/05 and it was installed on 11/19/05. The ret rep said I would get a rebate form in the mail. I've called and was told to wait as it takes several weeks to mail out the form. I am still waiting & have not received the rebate form to even start the process. I know I could print & send in the one from their website, but I don't want them to use an excuse that it is not an original form. Also I don't get a paper bill, did not get a confirm email like the rebate form requests. BTW - I already had the HD package active before the install so I assume I am eligible for the $200.

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## Sluggonics (Dec 7, 2005)

tellis100 said:


> Same here, been 8 weeks, called today to inquire. DTV rep said we've not received it yet. I told them they did receive it according to the USPS tracking number. Asked to speak with customer retention. They applied $100 credit to my account.
> 
> Definetly a scam. They try to frustrate us into giving up.


That's the purpose of a mail-in rebate. If companies wanted to give everyone $200 off of their product, they'd just give them $200 off the product.

Rebates are designed to induce the customer to buy while banking on them never actually claiming the rebate. The company is banking on the fact that consumers will be overwhelmed by the hyper-detailed, confusing, and or lengthy instructions detailing very specific minutiae that must be followed to the letter in order to actually receive the rebate. Hopefully most will give up instead of even trying to send in the forms/receipts etc.

If they do, then the company can simply discard those submissions that are not correct to the very last detail, which, theoretically, could be a great many. For those who've submitted forms without a certified mail sign-on-delivery receipt, they can actually deny they ever received the forms and face no real consequences.

The other tactic is delay, frustration-- continue to deny that any forms were ever received, or if the customer has a delivery receipt, then stonewall them with processing delays, long processing times, etc., in the hope that customers will simply forget about the rebate or get too frustrated to continue pursuing it.

As a Wall Street analyst recently told the _Wall Street Journal_ "Rebates are a good business plan only when consumers fail to claim them."


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

kayson712 said:


> Steve - Did you use the rebate form off the D* website or the one they mailed you.


I used the one from the web site. They never sent me a form.


----------



## GTO40 (Jul 25, 2005)

Mailed mine on Oct 3rd, no check yet. Thank you all for reminding me - damm I hate these " rebate " forms. 

Oh, and now the HR 10-250 comes with a $ 200.00 rebate


----------



## JeffMTV (Feb 11, 2005)

I just got off the phone with DTV re: my rebate.

I sent it in on September 21 (11 weeks ago). DTV acknowledges receiving it, and say my check was mailed on October 31. 

To who?? I didn't receive it. Funny how there doesn't seem to be any problem with their bill arriving on a timely basis (to the correct address).

They said they will investigate it and call me back in a few days. This may be their latest "stall tactic" for not paying. I have no doubt that they will not call me back. When I call them they will have no record of our conversation, and I will be sent back to the begining of the loop.

Any advice on how to get them to deliver?


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

Its been three months for me. Nothing! Time to call.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

On the phone now with DirecTV retenton. She says they've gotten alot of feedback about this problem and they've switched things to an instant rebate because of this. She says "unfortunately"  the rebate code for them to enter is now $200 so she can't give me the $100 rebate - so she's giving me the $200 instant rebate! 

I'm now off. She was VERY nice the whole time and I was nice to her, but I did tell her upfront that I was reading that alot of people were not getting the rebates. I thanked her very much for all her help at the end of the call.

NOTE: I did question the $200 reminding her that I was only offered $100. I'm an honest guy and it would have bothered me all day if I hadn't, but she said she understood that but was still offering $200.


----------



## jn333 (Jan 11, 2002)

Thanks for posting...forgot all about it, and after 12 weeks never got my rebate. 
Called them tonight..asked for a supervisor who immediately gave me a credit to my account.  
Thanks again.. 

JN


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

memnoch said:


> On the phone now with DirecTV retenton. She says they've gotten alot of feedback about this problem and they've switched things to an instant rebate because of this. She says "unfortunately"  the rebate code for them to enter is now $200 so she can't give me the $100 rebate - so she's giving me the $200 instant rebate!
> 
> I'm now off. She was VERY nice the whole time and I was nice to her, but I did tell her upfront that I was reading that alot of people were not getting the rebates. I thanked her very much for all her help at the end of the call.
> 
> NOTE: I did question the $200 reminding her that I was only offered $100. I'm an honest guy and it would have bothered me all day if I hadn't, but she said she understood that but was still offering $200.


I'm gonna print the delivery confirmation for my rebate re-submission tomorrow and call into retention tomorrow to check status. If they can't confirm receipt (which I can) and processing, then I want the credit. I don't care if it's $100 or $200, I want one or the other.

At this point they should make it $200 just for jerking me around (as they have with lots of others obviously).


----------



## gfoulks (Apr 14, 2003)

For all that were told that D* never received the rebate... Please post a complaint with the US Postal Inspectors. If we can get enough complaints filed they'll do an investigation which will hopefully stop all of this nonsense!

Just as added measure... I've also posted a complaint with the California Consumer Protection Division of the California States Attorney Office.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

After 5 emails I got it credited to my account. Can't wait to see if a check comes too


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Joke's on me, perhaps. Yesterday I got in the mail the $200 rebate form from DirecTV. I already received the $100 rebate. I'll call and see what can be done, but perhaps my eagerness to apply cost me $100.


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

Technically, you shouldn't be able to qualify for the $200 MIR on the unit that you bought under the $100 MIR offer since the activation period for that particular rebate started later than the one for the $100 MIR; I think the $200 one was for units that were purchased and activated starting in November 2005 or thereabouts, while the $100 one was for units activated in the period before November. And yes, D* will know (I'm giving them too much credit here) if you try to pass off a unit activated during the $100 rebate offer period as being activated under the $200 offer since you have to provide the order number--in addition to a dated copy of the bill showing purchase and activation of the unit--on the rebate form.

Now OTOH--if you can "convince" a retention rep to give you the $200 rebate (or just an extra $100 on top of the $100 rebate)...that's a different story.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

My box was activated in November - the eligibility periods for the rebates overlapped.


----------



## memnoch (Dec 25, 2004)

toneman said:


> Technically, you shouldn't be able to qualify for the $200 MIR on the unit that you bought under the $100 MIR offer since the activation period for that particular rebate started later than the one for the $100 MIR; I think the $200 one was for units that were purchased and activated starting in November 2005 or thereabouts, while the $100 one was for units activated in the period before November. And yes, D* will know (I'm giving them too much credit here) if you try to pass off a unit activated during the $100 rebate offer period as being activated under the $200 offer since you have to provide the order number--in addition to a dated copy of the bill showing purchase and activation of the unit--on the rebate form.
> 
> Now OTOH--if you can "convince" a retention rep to give you the $200 rebate (or just an extra $100 on top of the $100 rebate)...that's a different story.


This past weekend, a Retention CSR gave me the $200 credit - instant, even though I ordered in August, because she told me that they no longer have the code for the $100 rebate.


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

stevel said:


> My box was activated in November - the eligibility periods for the rebates overlapped.


Lucky you! :up:


----------



## Charlutz (Apr 7, 2005)

I mailed my rebates, one for an SD tivo and one for an HD tivo, on 9/29/05. I called retention three weeks ago and was told to wait. I called today and said I still hadn't received it and told them it had been 11 weeks. They gave me a $200 credit to my account. The CSR questioned whether I could get both credits, but once she found out it was $200 total her tone suggested it would be easy to credit, I assume because the current offer is a $200 rebate. Two minutes on hold later, and the $200 was credited to my account. I asked about getting another hd tivo now since we are getting another tv, but was told the price would be $599 and I was not eligible for any more rebates, so I declined.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

I dont begrudge you people getting 200 but do feel bad i didn't pick up the phone to double my original 100....wahhhhh. I just got so tired of fighting for my 6/20 credit I didn't want to deal with another drone. 

congrats to you all! Merry Christmas


----------



## staufj22 (Apr 1, 2002)

This is insane.. I've had the worst CSR in DTV's history.. and this is from the retention department!

Anyways, I called on Dec 5th about my rebate (Sent in early October). the CSR said there's no record of them receiving it, and she made a point about the rebate department being very good at updating the account on these things.

Fine, since I rather have a check and not a credit on my account.. She said I should sent it in again. So I did. 
Yesterday, I called to check if they atleast received the form or not, and thats when I got the CSR from HELL.

She said since the rebate is handled by another company, DTV has no knowledge whatsoever on anything related to rebates. She then spent the next 15 minutes trying to convince me that I did not purchase the HDTivo from DTV, but I had actually gone with American Satellite so I shouldn't be taking things up with DTV in the first place. I finally located my order confirmation, and told her the exact date I called to order.. and she was like.. "oh.. you're correct sir, I'm sorry. However, I still cannot help you with the rebate."

I asked to be transferred to a manager, and she said she dosn't have a manager. She then said it wouldn't have helped anyways since no one in DTV can help me with this issue. 

The phone number I called was 1800-824-9081.. is that the correct number to call?


----------



## ourmusic (Mar 11, 2003)

staufj22 said:


> The phone number I called was 1800-824-9081.. is that the correct number to call?


I just called them using that number and yes that is the correct number. Someone else had it as 924 instead of 824 and I got a message saying it wasn't available in my area. There needs to be a 'sticky' thread with the retention number and other contact information including about to call back to get results.

I immediately got a person to talk to. He said it would take up to 8 weeks (it has already been more than 8 weeks) and said to call back the first of January for a credit if I didn't receive the rebate by then.

So I will wait a little bit longer and see what happens. My mom got her rebate in a about two weeks but she bought her unit from Circuit City instead of directly from Directionless TV.  :down:

Danny Fye
www.dannyfye.com


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm not sure why but the new 800-824-9081 direct line to the retention department does not work from Maine. When I dial it an operator chimes in about how it is unavalable from my area (Waterville, ME).

However, I got there anyway by just calling 800-DIRECTV and telling them I needed to speak to someone in the BOISE/retention group and that was that.

When I got through I told the CSR how I've been waiting for months for the rebate when I sent the forms in shortly after they installed the HR10-250 which was somewhere in July.

She went away for a few minutes and when she returned to the phone she I offered to give me a $100 instant credit toward programming. I told her that was "good enough for me." The deal is now done.

Had she been unwilling I would have called a billion times and niced them all to death until I got my way as usual and they probably already know that by now. (I'm the definition of persistence to the point of annoying - just ask my wife, co-workers and friends.)


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

staufj22 said:


> I asked to be transferred to a manager, and she said she dosn't have a manager. She then said it wouldn't have helped anyways since no one in DTV can help me with this issue.


classic answer...I would have said "if you dont have a manager watching you, why are you even at work when you could be home sleeping?" or some such nonsense. As far as I know there's only one person that doesn't have a manager and that's a CEO or equivalent...and technically they do have to answer to 'someone'


----------



## RBMD (May 1, 2005)

Called the number on my Best Customer card and asked about my $100 rebate being past the 8 week promised date by 5 days and was instantly credited $100 to my account. Plus I get to keep the check if it ever comes. No hassle. No complaint here.
Rich


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

That makes sense, keep the check - just don't cash it. Right?


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

TheBigDogs said:


> That makes sense, keep the check - just don't cash it. Right?


If you don't cash the check, directv is required by law to report it as unclaimed property in the state in which you live. So you'd see your name in the paper and could claim it 

that is...unless DTV has that good an accounting system that they would realize it's a duplicate payment. But if they can't even get out 20 / month credits right, I doubt they even know what a duplicate payment is.


----------



## RBMD (May 1, 2005)

Ha Ha -wrong. Was told it would be an extra bonus. We'll see
Rich


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

RBMD said:


> Ha Ha -wrong. Was told it would be an extra bonus. We'll see
> Rich


If that's the case, go for it!

I don't have my rebate either, I'm going to call tomorrow and tell them that we were counting on the rebate check to buy Christmas dinner. See if they can wire me the money or give an instant credit on my credit card.

I wonder if Rupert knows they're doing this?

Happy Holidays.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

I mailed my rebate info September 29th. I called the regular 800directv number on December 4 and was told the rebate had been processed and I would see my check in two weeks. 

I called retention yesterday and was told to resubmit everything they had no record of my rebate. 

I called again today and asked for a credit. I was told to resubmit again and that the deal I got on my HR10-250 was leaked on TIVOCommunity and should not have been offered to me. I never mentioned TIVOCommunity.

It seems to me that they are refusing to honor the rebate if you "got a good deal".

I guess I have no choice but to mail in my copies. They won't play ball with me so I will remember this and maybe have to take my ball elsewhere.

It should not be this hard to get a rebate! 


Ok after steaming about this all day I called again and immediately got the credit on my account. They were very apologetic and I am happy they came through.

If you are having problems with this rebate, keep calling and ask for the credit!!!


----------



## TheBigDogs (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, this is very interesting. 

I've just spent the last hour with two CSRs, the events are as follows: 
1st CSR - We don't have any record of your rebate request 
Me - I have a certificate of mailing from the Post Office, should I contact the postal inspectors? 
1st CSR - could you resubmit your rebate request 
Me - I could, but I'm not going to since I have a proof of mailing and can escalate this issue to a level that you don't want to know about 
1st CSR - please give me a minute to consult with someone. 
Me - OK 
25 minutes later voice on the phone: 
For billing information..... 
Me - hit O went through the routine got a second CSR 
Me - I was just talking to someone about my rebate and after 25 minutes on hold I got you 
2nd CSR - Oh I'm sorry about the inconvenience, let me see if I can help you 
Me - that would be nice, how about sending me my check? 
2nd CSR - well according to our information, we have not received your rebate request 
Me - I have a postal service proof of mailing, did the post office lose it? 
2nd CSR - I have no idea, sir, but I'll need for you to resubmit the rebate request 
Me - you're telling me that my proof of mailing is no good and that I have to resend my rebate request. 
2nd CSR - yes, and you must include your proof of purchase such as a credit card receipt or email from Directv that you placed the order. 
Me - sorry sweetie, you either figure out how to get my check or I call the Consumer Affairs office of the local DA. I'll give you 5 minutes to come up with a satisfactory solution. 
10 minutes later 
2nd CSR - Sir, I have been able to confirm that your check is "in the mail" it was probably delayed by the holiday. 
Me - wait a minute! first you had no record of my rebate request, now you have a check in the mail, what happened? 
2nd CSR - I don't know sir, but you should get your check any day now. 
Me - will "any" day be by the end of this week? 
2nd CSR - I don't know, it depends on the mail service 
Me - OK let me get your name and employee ID # so I can verify this call 
2nd CSR - My name is Angela and we don't give out our employee #s 
Me - OK, I'll be waiting by the mail box 

The FTC just ate CompUSA's lunch over this practice and has basically said that undelivered rebates are the responsibility of the retailer and DTV is acting this way. Very clearly they don't have a clue as to the status of my rebate and those of many others. 

I'll bet that any rebate not delivered by January 5th will be rejected as not being sent on time - we shall wait and see. 

.... added after 5 days with no check 

Called DTV on Monday (1/2/06) and asked about delivery of my check - got the good ole "we don't have any record of receiving your rebate materials" - mentioned the comments from Angela (see above) and was told there was no record of such a call! 

So, I printed out all the materials, put them in an envelope and sent them again - this time with both a return receipt and insurance (for $100). Now it's just a matter of waiting. Do I get paid by "D.V. Richards" or do I get paid by the U.S. Postal service? My money is on the good old USPS. 

I'll update with any news. 

Hope everyone is having a good new years


----------



## jimisham (Nov 28, 2001)

After several phone calls and e-mails, I finally got them to issue me $100 credit on my account after asking for, and talking to Customer Retention today. 
I sent mine in September 29th by certified mail and it was signed for on October 3rd. But they had no record of it being received.
After one of the e-mails I sent them, they sent me a new rebate form and I also downloaded a rebate form from the web site they referred me to. 
The problem with those rebate forms was that they are good only for units purchased between October 10 and February 28.
My unit was purchased and activated back in August.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

I finally got the check in today's mail after reading an e-mail from a good friend telling me he had also finally gotten his check. Both of us had to resubmit because original paperwork was apparently lost.

My resubmit was mailed on Nov 23, with delivery confirmation and priority mail used. I know they received it on Nov 28 by the tracking information, so just under a month later the check is finally in hand.

Of course that was all just over almost 3 months after originally mailing in the rebate materials back in AUGUST!!!

Definitely a piss poor rebate program.


I still hold that DirecTV (and for that matter all companies that use rebates like this) should be required to include a spot on their forms for providing an e-mail address for rebate status tracking and then should be required to e-mail to the listed address at the time the rebate request is received, once it has been processed, once it has been mailed, and a follow-up later to confirm it was received and/or cashed.

For companies like DirecTV they should also be required to have all rebate status information added to your regular account information so that any CSR could look up the status and confirm that status for a customer.

Such "in the sunshine" type requirements would make it damned simple to see where problems with rebates are occuring, and would eliminate the temptation for companies like DirecTV, CompUSA, etc., to pull a fast one with a rebate program that isn't intended to ever pay off customers.


----------



## Bitgod (Aug 19, 2002)

I got my HD Tivo installed early this month, am I supposed to be waiting for dtv to send me a rebate form in the next mail from them, or should I use a copy of the PDF that someone posted?


----------



## kilo (Jul 5, 2003)

I got a $100 credit on my account from retention after being told by customer service -

1. Your check should arrive any day. (November)

2. We didn't receive your rebate request. Get a new form and resubmit it. (December)

D* is losing what few friends it has with its handling of the rebate program!


----------



## garyock (Jun 18, 2005)

You have to wonder sometimes....why do you have to threaten them to get any action???? 

1. I ordered and had the HD receiver AUGUST 21,2005. Didn't get as much as some got, but got the $299 plus $100 'rebate', plus $5 off the HD package for 6 months. Already had HBO/SHOWTIME. 

2. Sent in rebate form as instructed 

3. About 3RD week of OCT called to see what's the holdup. They of course had no record of receiving it. was instructed to send it in AGAIN....and I did so. 

4. Called 'em again about 2nd week of DEC to see what's what? Of course they said they had NO record of receiving 'either' of forms sent. Said they would 'escalate' it....WHATEVER THAT MEANS??? 

5. Got a letter from DTV on 12-27-05. COOL!!!! This must be my rebate check...finally. Guess again, it was ANOTHER FREAKING REBATE FORM. Now I know what 'escalate' meant?? 

6. Called retention number for the 3rd time (800-824-9081) and talked to a very nice young lady named PAM and told her my problems AGAIN. 

7. She said she would have to 'escalate' it. I said; whoa momma, we've been down that road before. I want some action on this. I mentioned that I'd read on internet boards where this has been commonplace and subscribers like myself had gotten 'credit' to account instead of the check. Well....PAM said they were big liers...and that was NEVER an option for this rebate. Hmmmm.....now it was down to who do I believe?? Pam or about 50 posters on here?? I went with you guys and told Miss PAM that if DTV really needed that $100 they owed me that bad, they could keep it. I would like to talk to someone who can help me trim my package down from over $100 per month to about $50 per month and still keep my commitment, etc. In other words...if you're going to screw me out of a $100....then I'm gonna COST you about $600+ per year for it. It was now coming down to the 'principal' of the whole darn thing. 

PAM said hold on a a few minutes. She came back and said the $100 has be credited to my account immediately. 

Hmmmm....guess you all weren't the fibbers after all. But, it still irks me that you have to raise hell to get results. It shouldn't be that way. 



4.


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been waiting a month and a half for the proper confirmation letter and rebate form. They've even told me I don't need the "real" rebate form or a confirmation letter when the rebate form specifically states that I need both.

I have called and emailed them several times to try to get these items so I can send off for the rebate. I've asked them to credit the account and they won't. In an email on 12-22-05 I was promissed the confirmation letter in 3-5 days. 

We'll seven days later, no letter. I replied today that if I don't get a confirmation letter or account credit by Monday January 2nd, I was going to file a complaint with my state's attorney general's office. 

We'll see what, if any, good it will do.

Jim


----------



## stephenC (Apr 15, 2004)

I sent my rebate via certified mail. I have a tracking number which I checked on usps.gov and it shows delivery to the Mira Loma address. Not sure why others haven't done this. Hopefully, it will help and prevent DirecTV from saying they never received it.


----------



## Wilhite (Oct 26, 2003)

I see a major pattern here.

I submitted my paperwork in mid-September. Waited out the "6-8 weeks" that the paperwork said it would take. Called in early December and was told that I should see a check in another 14 days.

Called yesterday and asked about where the check was since it was over 14 days from the date that I had called earlier. Was told that my issue would be passed to the rebate/accounting department and that I should see a check "in 14 days".

It's like deja vu all over again.

I asked to speak to a supervisor. The supervisor told me the same thing - "14 days". I asked if he had the ability to apply a credit to my account. Yes, but...

After saying that his response was unacceptable and listening to how sorry he was about the issue, I asked to speak to his supervisor. I think that he just put my call back through the queue, but this time I got someone that isn't in their offshore support department. I explained the situation, was put on hold for a couple of minutes while CSR Melissa researched it and got an instant $100 credit applied to my account.

This is close to bordering on deceptive business practices. I expect much more from DirecTv.


----------



## sdchrgrboy (Mar 9, 2004)

kilo said:


> I got a $100 credit on my account from retention after being told by customer service -
> 
> 1. Your check should arrive any day. (November)
> 
> ...


Well I called and got $100 credit no problem and I didn't even send one in. I bought mine back when BB had the 50% off coupon, paid $399, got D* to give me $250 retention credit, HD for 6mos free and HBO for 6mos free, ($387) credit, plus sold and old HD receiver that I received for free on ebay. So D* paid me about $300 for mine.
I love D*, they are my friend


----------



## nickg2 (Oct 29, 2005)

i just sent mine in about a month ago and got the check yesterday!!   :up: :up:


----------



## JSFord (Dec 28, 2001)

After reading all this I sent mine in today Priority mail with signature confirmation, lol. They will probably refuse it. But it didnt say anything about not using tracking etc. So if they do it will give me ammo to nego.


----------



## Rgonyer (Jan 8, 2002)

Same issue here, it has been 4 months since my HD DVR was installed, and I distinctly remember sending in the form immediately upon receipt. Thanks to this thread, I was reminded that I had not yet received the rebate. Just got off the phone with retention, and of course he was very nice, but said I would have to send the form in again because they had not received it. Unfortunately, I was not smart enough to have asked for delivery confirmation, so I had no proof that I sent it. At that point, I guess all I could really ask for was a new form, so they are supposedly sending it. Hopefully it will go better this time.

Robb


----------



## hammer32 (Jul 4, 2001)

stephenC said:


> I sent my rebate via certified mail. I have a tracking number which I checked on usps.gov and it shows delivery to the Mira Loma address. Not sure why others haven't done this. Hopefully, it will help and prevent DirecTV from saying they never received it.


They still told me they hadn't received it - even when I gave the name of the guy who signed for it AND gave him the tracking number and let HIM look it up on USPS.com :O If they tell you they didn't get it I highly recommend filling out the mail theft form online at USPS.com, let D* (and T. Roger!) deal with the US Postal Inspectors and the FBI.

From page one :



> I called customer retention today and was told they haven't received my rebate forms either.
> 
> I gave him the USPS Priority Mail tracking number showing T. Roger signed for it at D* on 14 Sept. After he looked that up on the USPS website he put me on hold.
> 
> ...


----------



## nsdp (Jun 4, 2002)

One quick bit of advice, I spent 25 years as a practicing attorney in the federal court system and 7 years on the Federal Public Defender's A Panel. If you want action file complaints with the Federal Trade Commision. The FBI doesn't even investigate major bankruptcy fraud cases any more(9/11 changed their priorities). The postal inspectors have limited authority. The FTC act has very strong teeth(just ask Compusa) and the fines can run into the millions of dollars. The problem here seems to be the accounting function has not improved. I had DirectPC for a while back in '01 and they double billed me for SIX months and didn't get things right until I got ahold of the assistant general counsel and told him what I did for a living. Anybody that has a problem should proceed immediately to the FTC website, you can file your complaint online. This will get Mr. Murdoch's attention because he had to personally guarantee certain things under the antitrust laws which the FTC also enforces. So the absolute last thing he wants is stuff to start appearing in the FTC Office of Enforcement because they will start a full blown review of compliance with the agreements he made to buy Directv.


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

Just in case someone has gotten tired enough of DTV's crap:

https://rn.ftc.gov/pls/dod/wsolcq$.startup?Z_ORG_CODE=PU01


----------



## nickg2 (Oct 29, 2005)

nickg2 said:


> i just sent mine in about a month ago and got the check yesterday!!   :up: :up:


jeez...i guess i'm the only one who hasn't had trouble getting their rebate in a timely manner, if at all.


----------



## Bosjoe (Dec 17, 2002)

I sent my rebate in around the Secong week of September. Still didn't receive anything. Called the retenion line. Very friendly rep. She credit me the $100 saying your one of out best customers, blah, blah blah. Also she added another 6 months of $20 off per month. So I had a pleasent experience. Still wrong for them not to send out the rebate.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

nickg2 said:


> jeez...i guess i'm the only one who hasn't had trouble getting their rebate in a timely manner, if at all.


No, but those who did get the rebate in a timely manner tend not to write about it (though I did.)


----------



## citivolus (Jul 3, 2002)

I bought the HD Tivo back in Sept for $299 - $100 "instant credit" - $100 MIR = $99. Mailed in the form on 10/14. Called on 12/16 and was told check was in the mail. Called again today 1/3/06 and was told check was in the mail. When I said that was what I was told a few weeks ago, I was put on hold. The rep came back and told me that they never received my form. I then requested a credit for the amount of the rebate but they refused. They said mail in the form again. I called retention a few times, spoke to supervisors, and they all refused to give me a credit for the amount of the rebate. I pushed very hard, and I almost never lose, but this time they wouldn't give. Over the course of these calls, I learned that when I bought the equipment, the $100 "instant credit" was actually coded as a "goodwill gesture" and so they would not under any circumstances issue me any more credits.

Even though I said I had a signature confirmation that they received the form, the Retention supervisors said it didn't matter since their system did not show they received it. All they said was to mail it in again. Interestingly, each rep I spoke to cited the "great deal" I got back in Sept and that it cost them $1000 originally... implying that I should be happy with the deal even without the rebate.

When I described others with the situation here, they of course claimed that we're all liars on this board.

Anyone who received a similar deal actually get them to issue you a credit for the amount of the unreceived rebate?

Boy am I steamed.


----------



## Jim Abbett (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been trying to get the required confirmation letter since I bought my system in early November. I got the $100 instant credit and was eligible for the $100 MIR.

Long story short after many, many emails and many, many calls, promised confirmation letters that never got sent, I got my credit this past weekend.

Retention CSR gave me a *$200 rebate* with no hassles. I thought "GREAT" and said thanks!

I finally got my confirmation letter today. It's not a real confirmation letter. Just a letter to put in it's place with a note placed on the account.

Keep trying, I guess.


----------



## citivolus (Jul 3, 2002)

is that confirmation letter really required? I never received it. The rebate form I filled out for the $100 MIR only requires the rebate form itself (which includes name, address, account number and order confirmation number) and a copy of the bill showing activation. I'd hate to go through the process of sending in the form again and waiting 8 weeks just to have it denied due to missing some confirmation letter.


----------



## Chuck_IV (Jan 1, 2002)

citivolus said:


> is that confirmation letter really required? I never received it. The rebate form I filled out for the $100 MIR only requires the rebate form itself (which includes name, address, account number and order confirmation number) and a copy of the bill showing activation. I'd hate to go through the process of sending in the form again and waiting 8 weeks just to have it denied due to missing some confirmation letter.


Wondering that myself. I just bought the HR10-250 at Best Buy last week(I am an existing customer) and on their rebate form, it says Directv will mail me a rebate form to return also and BOTH the Best Buy and Directv rebate forms must be returned, to get the rebate. I'm wondering if I can use the printed PDF Directv form instead of waiting for Directv to send me one because I only have 30 days to get it back.

I'm wondering if what he is refering to is the letter with the rebate form that Directv is "supposed" to send to people, for the rebate.


----------



## Phil T (Oct 29, 2003)

citivolus said:


> I bought the HD Tivo back in Sept for $299 - $100 "instant credit" - $100 MIR = $99. Mailed in the form on 10/14. Called on 12/16 and was told check was in the mail. Called again today 1/3/06 and was told check was in the mail. When I said that was what I was told a few weeks ago, I was put on hold. The rep came back and told me that they never received my form. I then requested a credit for the amount of the rebate but they refused. They said mail in the form again. I called retention a few times, spoke to supervisors, and they all refused to give me a credit for the amount of the rebate. I pushed very hard, and I almost never lose, but this time they wouldn't give. Over the course of these calls, I learned that when I bought the equipment, the $100 "instant credit" was actually coded as a "goodwill gesture" and so they would not under any circumstances issue me any more credits.
> 
> Even though I said I had a signature confirmation that they received the form, the Retention supervisors said it didn't matter since their system did not show they received it. All they said was to mail it in again. Interestingly, each rep I spoke to cited the "great deal" I got back in Sept and that it cost them $1000 originally... implying that I should be happy with the deal even without the rebate.
> 
> ...


My experience was exactly the same as yours. I posted about it a few pages back. I was told I got a great deal that I should not have been given.

My third call (or was it my forth) to retention finally got me the credit.


----------



## eddieras99 (Sep 2, 2002)

i sent mine 10/10 and still nothing- today i get the newer $200 rebate form??? what's that? should i just resubmit that one and see if i get the $200 instead of the $100??


----------



## montezuma58 (Dec 14, 2003)

eddieras99 said:


> i sent mine 10/10 and still nothing- today i get the newer $200 rebate form??? what's that? should i just resubmit that one and see if i get the $200 instead of the $100??


I sent my original rebate submission at the end of Sept. last year. I received the same form today. The eligible dates on the form aren't the same as my original purchase. Also I do not have an order confirmation letter or e-mail. I did not receive either with my order in back in August. But I did talk to a CSR that says my account is marked as eligible and to just send the form in. They also claimed they never received my original submission.

I'm going to send the form in again but my confidence is low. I'm not really in the mood to spend time arguing on the phone with CSRs or supervisors.


----------



## xtopher_66 (Jan 8, 2004)

I sent my rebate form in back in October, and never received the rebate. D* now says they never received my forms so they are sending me a new form. Today I get two forms in the mail, one for the $100 rebate, another for the $200 rebate. I'll send it in with some sort of signature confirmation this time.

I was also promised a $120 credit to my account ($20 for six months) that mysteriously disappeared after one $20 credit. After several calls to D*, $100 was credited to my account the other day. They definitely have had some sort of snafu with their customer records lately as both my wife and I have had to re-register our accounts on directv.com after being told our accounts never existed. Funny, since my wife has been paying them online using her account for over a year.


----------



## eddieras99 (Sep 2, 2002)

their $20 off per month is BS! i've been on this promotion 3 times and i ALWAYS- EACH MONTH have to call to get it applied! And with each call, the PROMISE i will never have to call again- but of course i do!


----------



## Blurayfan (Oct 6, 2003)

eddieras99 said:


> their $20 off per month is BS! i've been on this promotion 3 times and i ALWAYS- EACH MONTH have to call to get it applied! And with each call, the PROMISE i will never have to call again- but of course i do!


I had the 6 month $20 off for the last 3 months, it has applied perfectly.
Note: It does not apply on the billing date but rather monthly from the date the first credit applied.


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

eddieras99 said:


> i sent mine 10/10 and still nothing- today i get the newer $200 rebate form??? what's that? should i just resubmit that one and see if i get the $200 instead of the $100??


How funny--I just received another rebate form from D* (it's the $200 one); they sent me one a few weeks after I first called about not getting my $100 rebate check, then a few weeks after getting D* to credit the $100 to my account I get another $200 rebate form. Apparently one hand doesn't know what the other is/was doing since I can't use the $200 rebate form due to my having bought/activated my HR10 back in August and the $200 MIR is for units activated starting in November.


----------



## keefer37 (Oct 2, 2001)

I got the $200 rebate form a few weeks ago after a $100 credit showed up on my account. But then Saturday, got a letter that DirecTV had made a mistake sending me the form and apologized. It also included a coupon for a free PPV movie. I had already thrown away the rebate form after I saw the $100 credit on my account, but the free PPV movie was a nice gesture.


----------



## DenverSteve (Nov 22, 2002)

Got the same story a couple of days ago. I sent my $100 rebate in on Novemebr 8th. I called in and got the "you sure you sent everything we required?" 

yes

"we have no record of it"
"you have to wait the full eight weeks" -

Wait, if you have no record what good does waiting do? 

"We'll escalate and look into this"

What, are you going to find the envelope on the floor somewhere?

"you'll have to resubmit"

This is crap


----------



## Deftones17 (Nov 23, 2002)

I am having the same problem. I called after it being about 10 or 11 weeks. They said they weren't sure why I hadn't got it yet, but said they'd look into it. Told to call back in a week. Called back, they said they did have my info and the check would be sent out and I should have it w/in 2 weeks. It's been a week. Crossing my fingers that it'll show up this week.


----------



## BobsTivoHD (Nov 21, 2004)

I purchased a HR10-210 on 12/10/05. I sent the $200.00 rebate form in for the $200.00 rebate on 12/15/05. Today I received 2 letters from Directv. One letter contained a check for only $100.00, the other was the rebate form to fill out and send in again. Where's the other $100.00 check? Who could I call? Thanks


----------



## Books (Sep 21, 2001)

I was late in sending in my $100 rebate and didn't send it in until early this month. I too receved the $200 rebate offer in the mail a few days later. I just checked our mail and we received our $100 rebate already (what a quick turnaround)......in the amount of $200! I was quite shocked.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

I mailed in my rebate on November 16. Today I telephoned to enquire as to its whereabouts. The CSR went on hold for about 3 minutes then came back and stated that this need to be raised for investigation to a manager and that they will call be back in 2 to 3 days.

Okay, I'll allow them that for now, but I did politely tell them that I had read about a lot of hassles with the rebate on line and that I will not accept an excuse of "they have not received the forms". 

I am guessing that they will not call back and that on Thursday I will be calling retention...


----------



## Aquatic (Nov 26, 2002)

Funny, I was just reading this thread yesterday, and thought "Self, you sent in that rebate early in November, it's been 8-10 weeks pretty much, why don't you check on it?" 

Got home and lo and behold there was a letter from D*. Form letter with the checkbox "You don't qualify for the rebate" marked, and an invitation to mail in my documentation and see if I qualify the second time around. 

So, just for fun, I called the standard D* number and spoke with Marcy? She listened to my story, and looked up my record. Apparently if you don't qualify for "good reason" they put something on your record specifying that. Marcy couldn't see why I wouldn't be qualified, there was no note on the record AND it was pretty clear I had activated an HD PVR within the proper time frame. 

So, Marcy says: "I can give you a credit to your account, would that be acceptable?" "Certainly it would be, Marcy, I appreciate it" I said thinking that is how many others got things resolved. Final result, $200 credit to my account. "free" DTV for a couple months! woo!  okay, or Lower price on the HR10-250 I got from them.  Either way works for me. 

Call, be nice, play CSR roulette. In case you get Marcy, be especially nice, she was very helpful! Woot!


----------



## wallyj (Jun 2, 2004)

After 4-1/2 months and 3 mailed in forms, I got the check today. $100, not the $200 the last form was for, but I'll take it!


----------



## citivolus (Jul 3, 2002)

citivolus said:


> I bought the HD Tivo back in Sept for $299 - $100 "instant credit" - $100 MIR = $99...Boy am I steamed.


well, I had gone ahead and mailed in the rebate form again, this time with return receipt requested. sure enough a week later, I got the confirmation card back. I gave them another two weeks to get their records in order then figured I would call to confirm they received it. sure enough, they had no record of receiving it. as soon as my blood pressure started going up, the rep kindly offered to credit me the $100 on my account. I checked online and sure enough it was there on my account! blood pressure starts dropping...

now I'm wondering how long this credit will last before some rogue D* process goes into my account to remove it!

how funny would it be for me to actually receive the check in the mail after all of this...guess what I'll do with it.


----------



## kjnorman (Jun 21, 2002)

Well I followed up again. After talking to 2 different CSR and getting disconnected by then I then called customer retention directly. Surprise, surprise, they had no record of my rebate. After explaining my woes, they agreed to credit my account $100. Its all I wanted, and I am happy with that. Now I'll have to check my account regularly to make sure it stays there!


----------



## JSFord (Dec 28, 2001)

Go my $200 check yesterday. Mailed it in the first week on Jan. Seems I am one of the few lucky ones. But man I would rather have this check than a credit thats for sure.


----------



## rick peterson (Jun 16, 2001)

Why is everyone settling for $100? Is it because that was what you are entitled to, or you are giving in to their resistance for the $200? I understand that certian dates = 100 and others 200. Just seems like not many 200's are showing up here.

I wonder if any irritable state attorneys have been hit with this beligerance yet?


----------



## montezuma58 (Dec 14, 2003)

Finally got my $100 rebate check today. Only 6 months after my original purchase!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

FWIW, I eventually got a letter from DirecTV saying that I was not, in fact, eligible for the $200 rebate and that I had already received the $100 rebate to which I was entitled (which was true.) This was after three mailings that encouraged me to apply for the $200 rebate.


----------



## Woody_One (Oct 13, 2005)

For what it's worth, I had problems in receiving the $200 rebate too. After several months I called, and the CSR credited my account $200, which is fine. 

I then decided to activate a SD Tivo that I hadn't been using for a while. I called in, whined a little and they gave me $50 account credit to activate. 
They also told me that my profile said I was eligible for $100 rebate.  A few days later a rebate form came in the mail. I completed it with an order number the CSR gave me, and low and behold a rebate check showed up.  

The CSR's at customer retention have always been very nice, and helpful. No complaints at all. (not like some cell phone companies  don't get me started) 
I think with all the rebates, and programing credits, I paid next to nothing for two HD DVRs. 
Better picture than I ever had with cable, they are willing to work with me to retain my business, and are a little cheaper to boot. 
:up:


----------



## tbh999 (Aug 29, 2001)

We'll I still haven't gotten my $100 rebate that I mailed in November. Talked to the CSR, they have no record of me sending in a rebate form. I find this a little irritating that the retention department offers me something, they get me to sign-up (and part with money), and then appear to forget about their promise. 

I'll give them one more chance before I start ranting about fraud...


----------



## toneman (Oct 17, 2002)

stevel said:


> FWIW, I eventually got a letter from DirecTV saying that I was not, in fact, eligible for the $200 rebate and that I had already received the $100 rebate to which I was entitled (which was true.) This was after three mailings that encouraged me to apply for the $200 rebate.


The letter I got was worded similarly to yours, except that it stated that based on the info they had regarding my account (namely, that I purchased my HR10 before the $200 MIR promo began), I still qualified for the $100 rebate. This is good and all, except that I had already called CR and they credited $100 to my account for my trouble. I would love to mail in the rebate form just for giggles to see if I could still get the $100 rebate--the only problem with doing so is that this "new" rebate form requires that I send in a receipt or email showing purchase of an HR10...which of course I received neither because I ordered my directly from D* during the first promo--the original rebate form did not ask for a receipt or email...just a copy of my D* billing statement and the order number.


----------

